# where can i download devmgmt.msc



## vanguarde (Sep 6, 2004)

my device manager seem to be missing this file so it can't run.


----------



## petercj (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi

With your windows XP CD in a drive go to start>run and type sfc /scannow ... press Enter

Allow the file checker time to run and replace any damaged or lost essential system files.

Peter


----------



## vanguarde (Sep 6, 2004)

my scannow thingy doesn't work, and neither does a lot of other key programs on my computer, such as command prompt, regedit, search companion, scannow, device manager, etc, due to possibly corrupted or missing dll files (i've just recovered from a virus clean) and im trying to find the required files manually.


edit: is there a way i can manually transfer the files from the sp2 disc without installing it? because i am having trouble with the installation as well.


----------



## dark_ninja (Jul 18, 2009)

what you can do is create a new shortcut, this can be done by going on your desktop-->right click-->new-->shortcut-->on the type the location of the item type in "devmgmt.msc"-->give the shortcut name "Device Manager". 

hope this helps!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

If your system is that corrupt you should either perform a Repair Install or format and reinstall.


----------



## forumuser10 (Mar 22, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=devmgmt.msc+repair


----------

